# Looking for a Versa Hatchback Cargo Cover/Shelf



## JoeT_0801 (Mar 14, 2007)

I am looking for a replacement for the cargo cover/shelf for my '09 versa hatchback. Don't feel like paying full price at dealer and only found 1 on ebay for an '07 model. any suggestions?

Thanks,
Joe


----------

